# CCTV 2mp Poe or Poc ?



## Justanothersept (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi all,

Already got a hikvision DS-8132HGHI. Wanting to change cameras as mine a really basic and **** from old unit.

My unit only takes 2mp highest. So which would be best and clear. 

Dont mind buying a switch as I was going to. Already have coax but wont be long enough so will need extension for them. 

Budget - not really fussed. Obviously would be nice not to spend a lot but if have to.


Any help would be great thanks


----------

